# Anyone Know What The Watch Is?



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I do.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Hamilton Electric?









You should offer a prize.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Er no its not electric









Im glad you know Roy, I would worry if you had forgotten it so soon...









Its a 'DoxRLTeno'







Ive been badgering Roy for months to sell this to me, and he finally gave in to the pressure







( I think he got fed up with me







)

Its really, really nice, the acrylic crystal is so huge! Roys original photos really diddnt do it any justice at all, nor do mine actually, its a really hard one to photograph, thedial is a very nice deep orange...Im very happy...Cheers again Roy!!!!!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I like and yes thats so orange







Very nice indeed


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Oh Yes....the "meat-and-two-veg" watch









I like it. Nice.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very cool









I`d like to say it went to a good home









But I can`t `cause I didn`t get it












































Just because Jason dives and I can`t even swim
















Well that and the fact he asked (should that be begged) for it and I didn`t


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Very nice indeed - I like that, but then I like Doxas. UhrKraft make, or used to make, a version of the Zeno 300m diver which (I think) had the same case and crystal (but different bezel) as your "DoxRLTeno". I used to own one and it was a nice watch - didn't cost too much either as I recall. I sold it though because with me wearing the watch, the hugely domed crystal was an absolute scratch magnet - I'm always clobbering my watches on doors, walls etc etc etc







Anyway I kind of wish I'd kept it now as it would have been an ideal candidate for customising.

The last watch I bashed was my Marinemaster while I was changing the wheel on my dads Merc - so it now has a small dent in one of the lugs







Ahhh what the hell? It's only a watch and it's there to be worn, so it's bound to pick up the odd dent or scratch or two along the way.

Mercedes 1 - Marinemaster 0


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

Oh nice score Jason that is a lovely addition to your collection...























I assume that will be your watch of choice on Friday then!!!! [And most of the other days of the week for a while!!!!!]

Joli.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks for the comments..

Yes Joli, it will be my wearer for a while







Its funny, just lately Ive passed over my divers and been wearing more 'dressy' watches but this has rekindled my diver interest







Funny how these things go in cycles....


----------



## bill (Oct 16, 2004)

Top bit of kit, Is it standard or has Roy done some of his magic to it?? (hav'nt got time to search the web.....


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Bill,

Roy built the watch up from various bits and pieces - the case is from Zeno but the movement & dial are genuine Doxa items.

All the gory details are here:

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.php?showtopic=9375

Enjoy


----------

